# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - THIS SUNDAY - September 4th 2022



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 30, 2022)

_*That's right -- This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY -- the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride with 100 plus joining us each month for the largest monthly Vintage Bicycle ride on Planet Earth -- We are still meeting @ the corner of 4th Street & Junipero -- Former home of Portfolio Coffeehouse & the same meeting point we've had since 2006 for the next CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - Bring you favorite bicycle & enjoy the strand & city bicycle paths through our hometown of Long Beach California -- Bring a neighbor - Bring a friend - Bring a stranger - Guaranteed to put a smile on everyones face as you take in the day *_

_*You can see all the details on our website *__*www.cyclonecoaster.com 
*_
*Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2022)

*THIS SUNDAY ... CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride should be a hot one ... Temps along the strand should be cooler than the inland & in the mid 90's ... bring water .. or bring some cash to refresh yourself along the ride .. See everyone SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2022)

Oh, yeah!
It was a scorcher today.
Enough to give this old thermometer a workout.



But, we still had it made in the shade.



After all, we had Sweet James looking out for us.









Even the Devil thumbed his nose at the heat of the day.



As they say,

“Only Mad Dogs, Cyclone Coasters, and Englishmen, would go out in the Noon Day Sun.”

Ridden not Hidden, no matter what the temperature.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2022)

Sorry we missed the ride, but I had too many things to do around the house. I thought you guys were gonna get a break being by the beach and all?! Not much different up here in M-Town. It's been miserable all day long. Last night never got cooler than 81°🥵


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2022)

Ridden not Hidden, Scorched not Fried.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2022)

Crazy hot!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 4, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Sorry we missed the ride, but I had too many things to do around the house. I thought you guys were gonna get a break being by the beach and all?! Not much different up here in M-Town. It's been miserable all day long. Last night never got cooler than 81°🥵
> 
> View attachment 1690792



WOW!    Welcome to my world.......110 right now🥵


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> WOW!    Welcome to my world.......110 right now🥵



It was 110° here a couple of days ago. I was at work in Alhambra wrenching in front of a shop fan that felt more like a hair dryer 🔥


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 4, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> It was 110° here a couple of days ago. I was at work in Alhambra wrenching in front of a shop fan that felt more like a hair dryer 🔥



I call that a Nuclear breeze!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2022)

It was fine; stay close to the Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks for the "Carbs", made it home by 3 PM, Probably before everyone else there eating, and Loading their Bike.
See ya next Sunday in  Old Towne Orange.🥰
@cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2022)

Ahh!
I’m melting!


Oh!
What a World, What a World!


----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2022)

Didn't take many pics on the 41 ACE but was a couple degrees cooler at the beach than home ( 111 high ), as said before we are use to these summertime temps but it that weird humidity that's the killer 40%+ when it should be 10-20, oh well, have a great Labor day and don't forget to hang that Flag of the best country in the world!


----------



## dasberger (Sep 5, 2022)

A buck10 is scorching hot!  Temps down south have finally moderated a bit but there's no escaping the humidity.  Just damp from the second you step outside.  

83% today 🤣


----------

